# Do You Prefer Straight Or Curved Shafts?



## starlasstable (Feb 29, 2012)

I don't know if this topic has been asked before. I haven't yet learned to drive my mini's, but I have a lot of experience ground driving in the past. Anyway, someone recently told me not to ever get the curved shafts since the reins get caught on them all the time. Thinking on it, I wondered why they are sold if this is true, and something with the harness setup or cart and shaft height must be at play for that to happen. So any insight any one of you can give would be wonderful.


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Feb 29, 2012)

I don't think I've ever seen curved shafts. I would say straight are better and less room for error.


----------



## Katiean (Feb 29, 2012)

My farm wagon shafts curve down at the ends (is this what you mean by curved?). I think they are great on that application. I have never had the reins get caught even once. I also have 3 carts (1 show and 2EE) that have straight shafts. I do not think I would like curved shafts on a cart. I just don't think it would look right. I can see where on a cart, curved shafts could be a problem since even with straight shafts the reins can get caught. I am sure a horse could get quit good at catching the reins.


----------



## Minimor (Feb 29, 2012)

A nyumber of carts have curved shafts--our Smart Carts do and I know there are others that do as well--and I can't say that getting the lines caught on the shafts is a problem. If your lines are going to get hooked on a shaft they can do it on a straight shaft too.

If it is a problem you can get the shoulder strap replaced with one that has the rein terrets on it--that will help to keep the lines up away from the shafts. It's also a good idea to keep the horse focused & forward; allowing him to dawdle along with his head down, reins droopy, is asking for trouble--because that is when your lines are most likely to get caught up on a shaft.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Mar 1, 2012)

Curved shafts are quite normal for full-sized horse vehicles, in fact I think about the only traditional carts that _don't_ have them are American meadowbrooks, road carts, jog carts and the like. British gig carts always have them! I'm more familiar with harness than carriages so won't pretend to have all the historical details on what specific models and why but I know they are common. At least one purpose I'm familiar with is to allow a taller horse to be hitched to a vehicle without having the seat tipped back at an uncomfortable angle. You can see in the photo below how this vehicle would never fit the horse in question if the shafts were straight!







They are just plain elegant as well.






Looking at that last photo I am reminded that another reason for shafts to tip downwards, and perhaps the original reason, is because straight shafts tend to interfer with neck collars. The tips poke the collar and can sometimes get caught under them causing great discomfort for the horse and perhaps an accident. Turning the shafts down and away from the collar removes that issue completely and would be very necessary for gigs, which I believe where always properly put-to with collars. American road vehicles were usually pulled with breastcollars and so I suspect were usually made with the easier-to-manufacture and presumably cheaper straight shafts.

Also, for neck collars to work properly the traces must be going downhill from the horse's shoulder and bent shafts attached lower on the vehicle so that could be managed. Especially when you combine that with shafts that allowed for a larger (and hence more uphill!) horse, the whole system would have worked together beautifully. See? I knew it would all boil down to harness! LOL

As for getting a rein hooked, in the oldest examples I've seen the shafts were very downturned indeed and ended far behind the shoulder so there was little chance of getting a rein caught unless the horse turned his head completely around. Keep in mind the horses pulling these were also usually checked up so they couldn't get their heads down to hook a rein in the first place! These days a simple neck terret as in the two photos above works beautifully to keep the reins out of harm's way and it sounds to me like whoever told you "the reins get caught all the time" was not properly harnessed for safety with that sort of vehicle.

I have curved shafts on my Bellcrown Minicrown and love them. It's one of the primary reasons I bought the vehicle! Kody was much more comfortable making turns as the shaft tips never poked him in the shoulder, the breeching hung in a nice straight line as the footman's loops were lower on the curve of the shaft and having the shafts attaching lower on the vehicle lowered the center of gravity so it was harder to overturn. I think it made a very pretty picture with my Kody.





















Leia


----------



## starlasstable (Mar 1, 2012)

Leia, that is exactly the conclusion's I came to studying pictures. But since I haven't driven yet, I wasn't sure. Thank you very much for all the advice everyone!


----------

